# Interior paint options



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any time you paint, surface prep is number 1.
Bleach and wash the entire hull, rinse well.
Let dry. Remove all loose or peeling paint.
Sand all surfaces to be painted.
Remove all sanding dust.
Follow instructions on paint can regarding application.
Post pictures of the project following each step...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm starting to regret using Petit Easypoxy.
As it has been about 36 hours and it still hasn't fully dried, and the paint is scraping right off.

This is the second time I've seen this happen.
I'm really regretting not going with AwlGrip.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Is AwlGrip a Do It Yourself paint?  I have the compressor, gun and the stones to give it a shot.  I mean, jeez, I've only got $1400 in the boat.  What could go wrong? ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Is AwlGrip a Do It Yourself paint?  I have the compressor, gun and the stones to give it a shot.  I mean, jeez, I've only got $1400 in the boat.  What could go wrong? ;D



I'd definitely do it.
And honestly, being a professional painter, Awlgrip is much easier to spray.

It's catalyzed, which means you can spray multiple coats in one day just wait at least 45 minutes of flash time in between coats.

We did the whole inside(minus the floor) of a buddy's 19' Robalo with one quart kit (became two sprayable quarts once mixed with activator and thinner).

After we did that, we came back and non-skid the floor with Brightside and Intergrip. (which is already starting to wear off)

I will never use a non-catalyzed boat paint again.
Too many headaches.
Having to wait 18 hours between coats, and having to scuff it in between coats just to save a few bucks. 

I think my friend spent around 130 for the quart kit.
That quart kit did two wet coats on the side walls, cap, and center console on a 19' Robalo.
He bought another quart kit and did the transom, the hull side edges and the leaning post and still has a bunch left over.


----------

